

Show HN: An easier way to find deals - foundbobby
http://www.dealscorcher.com/

======
entropyneur
Nice work! The speed is particularly impressive.

I'm not in the target audience, so take this with a grain of salt:

1\. You might want to feature some of the better-looking deals on the front
page. At first I was confused as to what kind of deals the headline is talking
about.

2\. The big technical problem seems to be distinguishing between X and "X
accessory". The very first sample search, "LCD TV" turns up a bunch of TV wall
mounts instead. I suppose you do some result prioritization based on price?

~~~
foundbobby
Thanks, I'll look for some better-looking deals to feature. Do you have any
suggestions? I don't really know what people are looking for/would be
impressed with.

As for the technical problem of distinguishing between X and X accessory I
haven't had much luck in this department yet... as you saw :\\. I'm working on
it though! Sadly the first result for a LCD TV (queried from Amazon using
their API) is for a mount too!

I don't do any product prioritization, I only sort by date posted (deals come
and go fairly quickly). Would you be interested in a sort by price feature?

Thanks for taking a look and your feedback!

~~~
Yasumoto777
It might be interesting to let people rate deals, then you can take that
feedback as a signal to create a curated set that you can compare vs.
different types of signals.

For instance, say you come up with "items that are rated really well on
amazon, and say TV but not Mount" vs "items that say TV and have a +1 from a
user"

------
foundbobby
I'm a developer for DealScorcher and would be thrilled to hear any feedback
you have.

